
French Record Labels Suing Sourceforge, Among Others - normchow
http://ostatic.com/177024-blog/french-record-labels-suing-sourceforge-among-others
======
cmars232
I've always wondered if it really matters much if you get "sued" in some other
country like this. Really, what can a foreign court do to you? Block your site
to its citizens? I doubt that would go over well in France...

